# Cost of living



## Marik.D.

Hello all!
have an offer to come to work in France. Provence, Manosque
Approximate monthly income is 6K €
My family is 4 people. Before all the economic changes it seemed to be good income.
Now I’m not sure.
I will need to rent an apartment 1,3K

could you please share average monthly spend for a family in current reality


----------



## Bevdeforges

Cost of living is a tricky sort of thing to advise on because it is really something that you have lots of influence over. First of all, 6K a month (assuming this is gross - i.e. before deductions for taxes and social insurances) is definitely a "good" salary here in France. Generally speaking, your rental capacity shouldn't exceed about 30% of your revenue, so if you know the 1.3K a month is what you'll be paying, you're well within that guideline.

The items being hard hit here in France are things like energy utilities (electric, gas, water, fuel for a car, etc.) and food (though that's the case worldwide as far as I can tell). You will determine what your "basic" requirements are for things like beer and wine, dining out, entertainment. And depending on your employer, you may have help with things like moving costs, school for the kids (if you choose to send them to private schools), some settling in costs, etc.

You'll want to consider various factors when finding a place to rent: heating source, whether or not you can regulate your heat for your unit or if it is one temperature for the whole building, your need for one or more vehicles for the family (and so, access to public transport), and of course, your own life style choices.

We should have a few folks here who are in or have lived in Manosque, so they may be able to pop in with some of the specifics.


----------



## Marik.D.

Bevdeforges said:


> Cost of living is a tricky sort of thing to advise on because it is really something that you have lots of influence over. First of all, 6K a month (assuming this is gross - i.e. before deductions for taxes and social insurances) is definitely a "good" salary here in France. Generally speaking, your rental capacity shouldn't exceed about 30% of your revenue, so if you know the 1.3K a month is what you'll be paying, you're well within that guideline.
> 
> The items being hard hit here in France are things like energy utilities (electric, gas, water, fuel for a car, etc.) and food (though that's the case worldwide as far as I can tell). You will determine what your "basic" requirements are for things like beer and wine, dining out, entertainment. And depending on your employer, you may have help with things like moving costs, school for the kids (if you choose to send them to private schools), some settling in costs, etc.
> 
> You'll want to consider various factors when finding a place to rent: heating source, whether or not you can regulate your heat for your unit or if it is one temperature for the whole building, your need for one or more vehicles for the family (and so, access to public transport), and of course, your own life style choices.
> 
> We should have a few folks here who are in or have lived in Manosque, so they may be able to pop in with some of the specifics.


Merci Bevdeforges.
School is covered. 6K is take home.


----------



## vianina

Marik.D. said:


> Merci Bevdeforges.
> School is covered. 6K is take home.


That's a very nice salary in that case, and unless you have better offers elsewhere I don't see any reason not to take it.


----------



## Lydi

Marik.D. said:


> 6K is take home.


With such an income, you'd be in the top 10% of salaried workers. The median wage in France is 2,340 €.


----------



## Moonge

I’m guessing you’ll be working at ITER. You can live quite comfortably in Manosque on 6000€/month. You will definitely need at least one car, and depending on your lifestyle, 2 cars. Heating can get expensive, again depending on how warm you want to keep your apartment and how it is heated. Even taking 2 cars and staying warm in winter, your salary is more than sufficient.


----------



## Marik.D.

Moonge said:


> I’m guessing you’ll be working at ITER. You can live quite comfortably in Manosque on 6000€/month. You will definitely need at least one car, and depending on your lifestyle, 2 cars. Heating can get expensive, again depending on how warm you want to keep your apartment and how it is heated. Even taking 2 cars and staying warm in winter, your salary is more than sufficient.


Thank you. Moonge.


----------

